# Влияние протрузии на чувствительность мочевого пузыря



## Alexander-Svg (10 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте! Длительное время беспокоит проблема частых позывов к мочеиспусканию (раз в 40 минут, 20 и более раз в сутки). Диагноз ставят гиперактивность и нейрогенность мочевого пузыря. Со стороны урологии проводились медикаментозные курсы лечения М-холиноблокаторами (везикар, спазмекс, уротол) и бета3-адреномиметиками (бетмига), а также курс терапии при помощи системы экстракорпоральной магнитной стимуляции нервно-мышечного аппарата тазового дна «Авантрон». Однако за всем этим не последовало должного эффекта.

Сделал МРТ органов малого таза, но там никаких нарушений не выявили.
Также сделал МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. В заключении указано:
- Задняя протрузия межпозвонковых дисков до 4мм выявляется в позвоночных двигательных сегментах L3-4, L5-S1. В сегменте L3-4 межпозвонковый диск выступает в просвет левого межпозвонкового отверстия, оказывая умеренное компрессионное воздействие на корешок L3 слева. МРТ - признаки компрессионного воздействия на корешки L5, S1 не выявлены. Передне-задний размер просвета позвоночного канала на уровне межпозвонковых дисков L4-5, L5-S1 составляет 1,9см и 1,8см.
- МРТ - признаки дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.

Скажите, могут ли вышеописанные нарушения влиять на мочевой пузырь и вызывать соответствующую симптоматику в виде повышенной чувствительности мочевого пузыря и, как следствие, учащенного мочеиспускания? Если это так, то какое лечение наиболее целесообразно для данного случая? Заранее благодарен за ответ.


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2019)

@Alexander-Svg, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Alexander-Svg (12 Мар 2019)

Назначили сирдалуд по 1 таблетке на ночь в течение 5 дней - не помогло. Поставили кинезио тейп на 3 дня - так же ни малейших улучшений. На данный момент принимаю стрезам, про эффективность пока что ничего сказать не могу. 
Посетил физиотерапевта, из назначений: фонофорез с карипаином (в виде крема) 3 курса с перерывом 1,5-2 месяца, по 15 сеансов каждый. Читал здесь про карипаин, говорят, что кому-то помогает, а кому-то нет. Имеет ли смысл вместо него использовать другой препарат? Если да, то какой?


----------



## La murr (13 Мар 2019)

Alexander-Svg написал(а):


> Посетил физиотерапевта, из назначений: фонофорез с карипаином (в виде крема) 3 курса с перерывом 1,5-2 месяца, по 15 сеансов каждый. Читал здесь про карипаин, говорят, что кому-то помогает, а кому-то нет. Имеет ли смысл вместо него использовать другой препарат? Если да, то какой?


Почитайте о карипазиме - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Мар 2019)

Проблема явно урологичесая , а не вертеброневрологическая.


----------



## Alexander-Svg (13 Мар 2019)

@La murr, спасибо!


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Проблема явно урологичесая , а не вертеброневрологическая.


По урологии сказали, что сделали все что можно, остается ботулинотерапия, но это самый крайний случай


----------



## AIR (13 Мар 2019)

Alexander-Svg написал(а):


> Длительное время беспокоит проблема частых позывов к мочеиспусканию (раз в 40 минут, 20 и более раз в сутки).


Практически нет информации. .. На фоне чего, после чего появилось.. От чего хуже, от чего лучше.. Были ли, например физические нагрузки,  типа спортзал,  фитнес.. Простуда,  нервы, и так далее... помогает, покой, тепло и ещё что-то. .. Вобщем чем больше информации,  тем понятнее ситуация..


----------



## Alexander-Svg (14 Мар 2019)

@AIR, да, согласен, информации я практически не дал. Никакого переломного момента, после которого все началось, я не могу вспомнить. Вообще само нарушение заметил как-то случайно, обратил внимание, что слишком часто приходится облегчать напряжение на мочевой пузырь. 

До этого момента подсознательно не придавал этому значения. Позывы наступают стабильно каждые ~40 минут. Объем небольшой, 40-100 мл. Стресс (психологический или физиологический, вроде недостатка сна или длительного его отсутствия) усугубляет ситуацию. Бывает, что через 2-5 минут после опорожнения мочевого пузыря возникает позыв такой же силы, как и до опорожнения. Случаев недержания не было. Снижают частоту позывов обезвоживания, при которых за короткое время из организма выводится значительное количество жидкости (после приема алкоголя или после физических нагрузок с интенсивным потоотделением). Утром частота позывов ниже, чем вечером (утром до 1раз/1,5ч). Во время ночного сна число позывов, как правило, в пределах нормы (1-2 раза). Делал узи, мрт органов малого таза, никаких отклонений не обнаружено. Объем мочевого пузыря нормальный. В заключении динамической нефросцинтиграфии почек так же не выявлено нарушений.

Вообще само это нарушение я бы назвал не гиперактивностью, а гиперчувствительностью мочевого пузыря, то есть позыв возникает при малейшем его наполнении. Скажем, у здорового человека позыв появляется при наполнении на 150 мл, а у меня при наполнении на 30-40 мл. Так сказать, слишком чувствительные нервы. Собственно, протрузия диска l3-l4 как один из возможных вариантов... Со стороны пояснично-крестцового отдела раньше беспокоили частые сильные ноющие боли, которые распространялись так же и по ногам (левой, правой, по обеим), причем эта боль локализовалась в суставах (коленный, голеностопный). Но со временем эти боли прошли. На данный момент в крестцовом отделе часто ноет нерв, но несильно, практически незаметно, в ноги не отдает. После физических нагрузок или охлаждения боль усиливается, в таком случае имеет место прием анальгезирующих средств.


----------



## AIR (16 Мар 2019)

Alexander-Svg написал(а):


> Со стороны пояснично-крестцового отдела раньше беспокоили частые сильные ноющие боли, которые распространялись так же и по ногам (левой, правой, по обеим), причем эта боль локализовалась в суставах (коленный, голеностопный). Но со временем эти боли прошли. На данный момент в крестцовом отделе часто ноет нерв, но несильно, практически незаметно, в ноги не отдает.


Имеет смысл заняться поясничным отделом.. Выявить нажатиями напряженные,  возможно болезненные , мышцы-сухожилия-связки,  уплотнение,  застойная отечность и т.д... заняться восстановлением местной микроциркуляции , ликвидацией застоя, снятием уплотнений и напряжений. ..  То есть мягкий разминающий массаж.  Очень можно попробовать вакуумный баночный массаж с например маслами Арники или Розмарина. .  Упражнения по типу цигун для поясницы и таза.. 
Также, не могу правда сказать, насколько поможет, упражнение "перемещение пилюли полночь-полдень " (что то вроде этого) из журнала "цигун и спорт " 1991 г, номер 1, стр.20..  архив поискать в интернете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2019)

@Alexander-Svg, гиперактивность и бывает от гиперчувствительности.
Только надо понять, может это не локальный, а общий уровень чувствительности повышен
Невролог при осмотре молоточком стучал?
Рефлексы высокие, с расширенных зон? Как оцениваете себя, как нервозного человека?

Попробуйте все систематизировать на простом уровне:
причины могут быть общими и локальными.
Борьба так же - общая, локальная и сочетанная.

Общая борьба:
Проведите пробу с приемом препаратов, повышающих порог чувствительности - если на фоне их приёма все наладится - будете принимать всегда.
Пример. Лечение эпилепсии. От низкого порога раздражения - приступ. Принимает лекарства - нет приступа.
Это борьба через весь организм и с локальной и с общей причиной.
....

Локальная борьба:
Одновременно ищите и боритесь локальными методы действия - на уровне мочевого пузыря, поясничного отдела позвоночника, брыжеечных нервных сплетений.
......

Сочетанная борьба:
....

Попробуйте все, что уже знаете, разложить по этим принципам. Продолжите списки воздействия.
Понятнее станет.
Например сразу возникнет вопрос, почему такая ситуация не у всех людей с такими протрузиями и почему она бывает без протрузии. Как думаете, почему?


----------



## Alexander-Svg (26 Апр 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте!
Невролог при осмотре молоточком стучал, но сильных рефлексов не было.
Про локальные и общие методы: из локального прошел курс ультразвука с кремом карипаин (15 процедур). Из общего - курс приема Стрезам (2 таблетки в день, в течение месяца). Но все мимо. Из данного лечения не последовало никаких результатов. Скажите, какие препараты, повышающие порог чувствительности, вы имеете в виду?
Уролог рекомендовал посетить психотерапевта, если невролог не решит проблему. Как думаете, целесообразно ли к нему идти, скажет ли психотерапевт что-то новое?
А про вопрос в конце: "Например сразу возникнет вопрос, почему такая ситуация не у всех людей с такими протрузиями и почему она бывает без протрузии. Как думаете, почему?". Если я правильно понимаю, то потому, что данная проблема может возникнуть как на фоне протрузии, так и независимо от нее?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2019)

Понимаете правильно.
Проблема не от протрузии.

Нужны антидепрессанты, как часть лечения.


----------



## Alexander-Svg (30 Апр 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, понятно, спасибо. Не думал, что до этого дойдет. Что же, придется идти к психотерапевту, надеюсь, что поможет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2019)

Поможет!


----------



## Alexander-Svg (10 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте! Провел лечение следующими препаратами, назначенными психотерапевтом (антидепрессант, противоэпилептическое средство и нейролептик):
- Амитриптилин (75 мг) + Прегабалин (75 мг) ~1 месяц
- Амитриптилин (75 мг) + Эглонил (200 мг) ~1 месяц
Однако за приёмом данных препаратов никакого эффекта не последовало. В общем и целом были приняты препараты и проведены следующие мероприятия (в хронологическом порядке):

Уролог:
- Простамол
- Витапрост
- Алфупрост
- Спазмекс
- Везикар
- Уротол
- Бетмига
- магнитотерапия на область малого таза (аппарат "Авантрон") - 10 сеансов по 10 минут

Невролог:
- Сирдалуд
- Стрезам
- кинезиологическое тейпирование на область поясничного отдела позвоночника
- физиотерапия: ультразвук + крем Карипаин (15 сеансов)

Психотерапевт:
- Амитриптилин (75 мг) + Прегабалин (75 мг) ~1 месяц
- Амитриптилин (75 мг) + Эглонил (200 мг) ~ 1 месяц

Как видно, список достаточно внушительный.
Я теряюсь в догадках, чем может быть вызвана данная проблема и как её решать. Я понимаю, что, возможно, вопрос такого характера - не совсем ваш профиль, однако хотел бы услышать ваше мнение и, возможно, еще какие-нибудь рекомендации. Уместна ли в данном случае ботулинотерапия? Есть ли еще какие-либо варианты, которые были упущены?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2019)

Как вариант, да.
Прием препаратов психотерапевта не отменять.
Вот доктор, который помогал решать подобные проблемы моим пациентам: Кривобородов Г.Г. доктор медицинских наук, профессор кафедры урологии РГМУ.


----------



## Alexander-Svg (10 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю за совет!


----------



## Metel69 (20 Дек 2019)

@Alexander-Svg, добрый день, прочитал вашу проблему и как в зеркало глядел, проделал все один в один и те же самые симптомы, единственное что помог немного баклофен, но к его действие привык и уже и он не помогает. Расскажите о своих успехах с августа. Решили проблему?


----------



## Alexander-Svg (20 Янв 2020)

@Metel69, Здравствуйте! Приношу извинения за поздний ответ. К сожалению, проблема на данный момент так и остается нерешенной. С августа никаких изменений нету - после приема психотерапевтических препаратов сделал перерыв. В ближайшее время планирую возобновить поиски решения.


----------



## Мария И. (15 Окт 2021)

Alexander-Svg написал(а):


> Длительное время беспокоит проблема частых позывов к мочеиспусканию (раз в 40 минут, 20 и более раз в сутки). Диагноз ставят гиперактивность и нейрогенность мочевого пузыря.


Здравствуйте! Вот читаю о Вашей проблеме и прям как о себе читаю. Со стороны урологии все врачи говорят проблем нет. Так и не могла понять в чем дело, пока не наткнулась на данный форум. Частое мочеиспускание беспокоить начало с того же момента, как появились протрузии в поясничном отделе…


----------



## Гульдар (15 Окт 2021)

Мария И. написал(а):


> ... Частое мочеиспускание беспокоить начало с того же момента, как появились протрузии в поясничном отделе…


Здравствуйте. Я тоже сегодня прочитала эту тему. Такая же проблема. Один врач ставил диагноз цистоцеле, а другой  гиперактивный мочевой пузырь. И отметила, что все это у меня из-за грыжи позвоночника. Грыжу у меня удалили. А проблема с мочевым остаётся.


----------



## Руся (15 Окт 2021)

@Гульдар, и у меня тоже самое(по урологии все отлично. Появилось внезапно ночью, после продолжительных болей в пояснице(грыжи l4-5, l5-s1)
Плюс обнаружили на рентгене случайно "spina bifida"
Так как нас не мало, я думаю, что все таки грыжи как то влияют на это, в смысле на мочевой..
Уже почти год.. Спасаюсь Бетмигой..


----------



## Гульдар (16 Окт 2021)

@Руся, здравствуйте. Бетмига хорошо помогает? Мне тоже назначали, я только 10 дней пропила и мне операцию сделали. Немножко восстановлюсь и опять начну пить.


----------



## Руся (19 Окт 2021)

Гульдар написал(а):


> Бетмига хорошо помогает?


Мне она отлично помогает.. Если постоянно пью, как будто совсем здорова.. Только не дёшево стоит.. (
Сейчас пытаюсь перейти на дозировку 0,25(это минимально допустимая доза).. Пол таблетки.

А сейчас как живете с таким мочевым? Я без таблеток совсем не могла.. Всё время хотела в туалет(


----------



## Metel69 (30 Ноя 2021)

Всем привет, из того что могу посоветовать что помогает именно мне - Баклосан дозировка примерно 25мг, но прежде проконсультируйтесь с врачом психотерапевтом или уролом


----------

